# Newcomer to the Site



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello all,

I currently live in Minnesota but use to live in Rhode Island. I make it back to RI a few times a year to target Stripers and Blues. 

Now and then I visit Florida and have decided to fish during those visits. I've come aboard to learn from the folks here.

If your going north specifically to RI, give a yell and I'd be glad to offer some advice.

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*welcome*

Welcome to the family.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Welcome and please give us some RI reports when you fish there


----------



## Earl B (Oct 27, 2006)

*Visiting RI*

As a westerner I have never had the chance to surf fish for stripers like you folks do out there. I will be visiting my son in RI and always wanted to try that type of surf or other shore fishing. Am I too late in the year? I will be there Nov. 9th - 12th. Any tips on where to go? The cape?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Earl*

Welcome to the family.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

*me 2*

origonaly from scituate now in norfolk fish act diffrent down here


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi. I'm new here as well, but not new to striped bass fishing. I fish mostly Rhode Island , twice a week. I have a blast.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

West Hartford, huh? I grew up in Canton and was big into freshwater fishing as a kid. I never made it to the shore to fish. I guess I missed out. 

I remember we went to RI when we wanted to go swimming or hang out at the beach (rich kids parents often had beach houses there). Maybe I was in the right place and just needed to chuck some bait...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey*

Babz and Jimmy welcome to the family.


----------



## Mike (Aug 16, 2003)

Im originaaly from Cranston R.I., and still have family all over the state. But I only fish the sweetwater up there, maybe I will try the beach there in 07'. Season here in N.Y. is closed till April, only action right now are the TONS of herring in the bays!!!!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------

